# Favourite UK roaster



## beckybei (Nov 23, 2017)

Just wondering if you guys have any UK favourites or local ones?

I'm from Norwich and must say Strangers Coffee are doing well.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm very new to speciality coffee so have a long list I want to try. Having said that Foundry in sheffield is the only one I've ordered from twice so far and haven't had a bad bean.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

We're so lucky to have so many in the UK and generally I try to vary.

However I do seems to go back to Rave and coffee compass the most


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Coffee Compass for me. Great coffee and genuinely top chaps.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Me. (!)


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Another vote for me. Commercial roasters never seem to get is right for my taste. So many seem to under roast.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

My current UK favourites are James Gourmet, Foundry, Crankhouse, Clifton, Square Mile, Horsham, Crafthouse and Roundhill. They're the ones I've had several bags from so feel comfortable recommending.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

My vote goes for Coffee Compass


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

The only commercial roaster that I ever buy from is Coffee Compass. Absolutely my favourite bar none!!


----------



## matharon (Dec 22, 2014)

Rave for their blends, good prices, excellent service, and support of forum days.


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

Foundry Coffee in Sheffield, which reminds me... I need to buy some more!


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

I've tried many different roasters, and generally found something to enjoy in all of them, but I always come back to Coffee Compass.


----------



## beckybei (Nov 23, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the recommendations!!







I'm back at Christmas and will try to pick up a few bags.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Has Bean has been my favourite roaster for 6 years...they must be doing something right!


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

fatboyslim said:


> Has Bean has been my favourite roaster for 6 years...they must be doing something right!


Firmly on my 'must try' List just not sure where to start with so much choice.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

GingerBen said:


> Firmly on my 'must try' List just not sure where to start with so much choice.


One of the Nicaraguan Limoncillo's. I think there's 5 different varietals/processing methods. Steve's been buying from this farm forever and they've been trying some funky things along the way!


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Roger that. Will do thanks.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Coffee Compass all the way, their Red Roast is the office favourite ATM


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Coffee compass mentioned a lot yet a brief look at their website doesn't make me want to order anything. Guess that's a good example of don't judge a book by its cover and I'll overlook their site and give them a spin sometime. Loving this thread, very helpful for a newbie.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

GingerBen said:


> Coffee compass mentioned a lot yet a brief look at their website doesn't make me want to order anything. Guess that's a good example of don't judge a book by its cover and I'll overlook their site and give them a spin sometime. Loving this thread, very helpful for a newbie.


Does look a little crappy, I ordered the mystery 8 the other day.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Coffee Compass.

Jampit Hit always hits the spot regardless. I've had too much mediocre coffee from other places, and I dont like lighter roast coffee. I re-tried Union Revelation recently and found that wasn't as tasty.

I really like Rob at Rave, and he was very good to me when I used to go there, but I find that the combination of movement towards lighter roasts coupled with a change of roaster machine means that Rave's output doesn't hit the spot for me anymore.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

@Spazbarista I read again your review on CC the other day and still makes me laugh particularly the part about the horny grand mother. I take it you haven't been man enough to order that coffee again ?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello @Soll

Thankyou for the plaudit! Actually, no, I haven't been man enough to reorder H&V, mostly because it tastes too much of coffee









(That is a lie. I've just ordered from them and instead of the usual Jampit hit, I've ordered Full roast mocha, Malabar hit, premium Milan mocha, and H&V.....cue 70s porn music and a whiff of Bensons)


----------



## Gaz| (Nov 29, 2017)

So far I have been using Rave and been great, but not tried others so can't really compare


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

GingerBen said:


> Coffee compass mentioned a lot yet a brief look at their website doesn't make me want to order anything. Guess that's a good example of don't judge a book by its cover and I'll overlook their site and give them a spin sometime. Loving this thread, very helpful for a newbie.


I guess they are busy roasting, not time for website







I can't wait to get some beans from them!!!


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Climpson and sons

James gourmet

Square mile

Outpost

Yallah

crankhouse

Workshop

North star


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Jony said:


> Does look a little crappy, I ordered the mystery 8 the other day.


Hi @Jony

Is it any good?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Inspector said:


> Hi @Jony
> 
> Is it any good?


 @Inspector you want 100grms? pm your addy


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

I've bought coffees from 2 dozen roasters this year, probably the most since I got into coffee seriously a couple of years ago (I've been a coffee drinker for many years before that though) out of those 2 dozen roasters I would have to bring it down to four, they are:

Taylor st roasted (best I've drunk all year)

Garage (based on quantity bought 1250g this year)

Crafthouse (October's LSOL was great as a filter)

Pharmacie (Their Ugandan bought back in July was great in Espresso, got a Guatemalan from them for Xmas)


----------

